# Paul's PBA Celebrity Invitational to be televised on ESPN



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*--- AND IT'S FOR CHARITY --- 

Hornets All-NBA point guard Chris Paul will lead a group of players against professional bowlers in a special made-for-TV fundraising event this fall. 

The first Chris Paul PBA Celebrity Invitational will be televised on ESPN. It will be taped for broadcast at the AMF Major League Lanes in Winston-Salem, N.C., on Sept. 20 and will air Oct. 19 to kick off the 50th Anniversary of Denny's PBA Tour season. The Invitational also marks the first time professional athletes from other sports will partner with professional bowlers for a bowling event with a dedicated telecast. *

http://www.nola.com/hornets/t-p/index.ssf?/base/sports-3/121627303144080.xml&coll=1


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I figured I'd include this here since it also has to do with CP3's Winston-Salem weekend. Apparently Ludacris, David Banner and Hot Stylz will perform at this event. The show will be for all ages so the rappers have been asked not to curse. Hopefully they raise a lot of money.

http://www2.journalnow.com/content/...-artists-at-fundraiser-concert/?entertainment


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

More on CP's Winston-Salem weekend


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Another welcoming "Weekend"​
_It always surprises me to see all of the love that Chris Paul gets from other people.

I’m not talking about commentators on television or fans in the street. I’m talking about the love he gets from other celebrities.

CP3 is tight with a lot of big stars. The last interview he and I did, Chris told me about how close he was with rap star Lil’ Wayne. They text each other all the time, and talk several times a week. Heck, my man even lives in the same condo complex as Saints running back Reggie Bush.

Anyway. Last Thursday, I was waiting on Chris to arrive at the Joel for the Ludacris concert so that I could get a few comments from him. He got there a little late, but that was cool. CP rolled up in something nice, got out and proceeded to walk up to the Joel. Behind him was NBA Rookie of the Year Kevin Durant — who plays for the Oklahoma City Thunder (Formerly Seattle SuperSonics). Also, Indiana Pacer point Jarrett Jack was with right behind. There were a couple other noteworthy people too. But that’s when I began to think to myself, “Everybody really does love Chris.”

I was backstage talking to a few of the artist — like was with BET or something. Seriously, I was just talking to several of them. No questions needed. I talked with Ray J, Ludacris, Tidy Boi and Lil’ Fate. All of them were pretty excited about the weekend, and genuine when talking about their relationship with Chris. They sounded more like they came down here to support a friend, compared to being hired to put on a show.

“CP3 Weekend is turning into a wonderful experience,” said Lil’ Fate, of the Ludacris crew called Disturbing the Peace (DTP). “I’m already looking forward to next year. A weekend like this is big. I’m having a ball. I’ll be here again next year. And, I’m going to get my bowling game right. I really love how the NBA players don’t hate. Chris has all the NBA players coming out and bowling together. I’m in an industry where it would be hard to get five rappers together to bowl. It’s all love with them.”

NBA star LeBron James added: “I’m always willing to come out and support my friend. He’s from Winston-Salem, and this weekend means a lot to him — as well as the people here. He’s genuine in what he’s doing. I’m honored to help out.”_

http://www.wschronicle.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1635&Itemid=44


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Video:Chris Paul's Winston-Salem weekend

Just a little somethings that went on during his 3rd annual weekend.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Slam Mag talks about CP's Celebrity Bowling Invitational.

http://slamonline.com/online/2008/10/chris-pauls-celebrity-bowling-weekend/


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

NBA Players Love Bowling

Sunday @ 12noon CST is a bad time for this. Just about everyone is watching football then.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

This is too funny. Lebron is dying laughing at Rudy Gay. Looks like they had a lot of fun at this event.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I watched the last 20 min. during the Saints halftime. It looks like I should have been watching this instead of that pitiful football game.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

A few highlights from this event..


http://hardwoodparoxysm.blogspot.com/2008/10/its-not-bowling-its-human-cannon.html


----------

